# O-Ringe (bestellen?)



## neo3 (12. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Mecha-Jünger 

Ich möchte meine Tastatur ein wenig leiser machen, da ich beim Zocken doch arg drauf herumhämmere und meiner Freundin wenigstens ein bisschen entgegen kommen möchte 

Daher möchte ich mir ein paar O-Ringe wie diese hier bestellen:

Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners (125pcs)

Ich kenne noch die Methode mit Einmachgummis + Locher - aber dazu habe ich irgendwie keine Lust ^^

Nun frage ich mich, ob



man da günstiger dran kommt (Gibt / Gab es da nicht auch  Sammelbestellungen zu?)? Eventuell ein paar O-Ringe aus dem Bau- / KfZ-  Bereich???
eventuell noch jemand diese Teile kaufen möchte, sodass man eine Sammelbestellung machen könnte?


VG


----------



## Icedaft (12. April 2013)

Hier gibt es zumindest die schwarzen O-Ringe: Kustom PCs Pack of 110 Silicone O-Rings for Cherry MX Mechanical Keyboards


----------



## Uziflator (12. April 2013)

Guter Artikel zu dem Thema :Der Trick mit den Ringen

O-Ring 05,0 x 2,0 mm EPDM 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/black - IR Dichtungstechnik


----------



## usopia (12. April 2013)

ja, der Shop, den Uziflator verlinkt hat ist schonmal richtig. Ich würde aber diese Ringe dort bestellen da 2,0 mm schon an der oberen Grenze sind. Günstiger geht es kaum und auch der Versand lag bei 1,75 Euro oder so.


----------



## neo3 (13. April 2013)

Danke für den / die Tipps. Ich werde wohl wirklich lieber etwas schmaleren Ringe nehmen! 

Bei den Versandkosten lohnt sich eine Sammelbestellung wohl auch kaum. Damit hat sich das Thema auch erledigt 

Ich werde berichten, wenn die Ringe da sind!

Danke,
neo3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Vielleicht selber machen mit etwas dünneren Schaumstoff?


----------



## neo3 (13. April 2013)

Ja, das geht mit nem Locher und einer Schere ganz gut... aber ich bin zu faul, 105-mal zu schneiden und zu lochen, um 2€ zu sparen 

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## usopia (13. April 2013)

selbermachen ist natürlich noch günstiger und geht mit Moosgummi sehr gut. Ich hatte mir mal bei Amazon eine Platte bestellt, gibts in vielen Farben:
Moosgummi Platte 20x30cm Schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Aber stimmt natürlich: ist 'ne Menge Arbeit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazen (20. April 2013)

Hallo , ich habe 125 Stk. O-Ringe hier bestellt für meine Steelseries 6GV2  NBR 70 metrisch Artikel Nr. 1011 .Mit Versand läppische 4,65 Euro. Die Ringe sind zwar 70 Shore aber trotzdem eine deutliche Verbesserung. Ich kann nicht verstehen warum O-Ringe sooo teuer angeboten werden? Meine sind mindestens genau so gut .


----------



## usopia (21. April 2013)

naja, du hast 3 Cent (1,5mm) pro Stück gezahlt anstatt die verlinkten 4 Cent (1,65mm) und hast somit 1,25 gespart bei dünnerem Material. Würde ich jetzt nicht "sooo teuer" nennen. 70°Shore sind Standard, die weicheren 40°Shore kosten halt viel mehr, wahrscheinlich weil die kaum zu bekommen sind. Ich finde die 70er aber auch ok.


----------



## Skartt78 (30. April 2013)

Es gäbe verschiedene Gummiarten und Härtegrade. Ich denke alles bis 10 € für einen kompleten "Satz" ist "ok".

Wichtiger wäre aber die Härte.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. April 2013)

Also ich würde eventuell welche mitbestellen.

Interssant wäre mal eine Thread mit Caps Sammelbestellungen.


----------



## loller7 (30. April 2013)

Ja an Customcaps hab ich auch Interesse. Hab an getDigital auch shcon geschrieben, dass die sowas ins Sortiment aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (30. April 2013)

ich habe jetzt gesehen das get digital auch die ducky im angebot hat, was haltet ihr von dem board?


----------



## Simly (26. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

auf der Suche nach diesen Ringen habe ich dieses Forum hier entdeckt und auch einen deutschen Shop der diese Ringe liefern kann.
Sofern ich das sehe befinden die sich da im Zulauf.
Ich wollte das nur der Gemeinde hier mitteilen da ja anscheinend viele auf solche ringe warten.
Ich für meinen Teil werde die Dinger mal ausprobieren auf meiner K70
O-ring Dämpfer - Cherry MX / 40° Shore A (125St.) blau - CMC Keyboards

peace out

Simly


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. November 2013)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Tastatur ein wenig leiser machen, da ich beim Zocken doch arg drauf herumhämmere und meiner Freundin wenigstens ein bisschen entgegen kommen möchte


 Schone Deine (Finger-)Gelenke, Deine Mecha, sowie die Nerven und das traute Zusammensein mit Deiner Freundin.
Übe und lerne, dass der jeweilige Schalter nach 2mm Hubweg bereits auslöst. Das Schalter-ins-Bodenblech-einhämmern muss nicht sein.
Stell Dir einfach vor, vor Dir läge die besagte Freundin... 
Für das gesparte Geld der nicht mehr notwendingen O-Ringe kaufst Du der holden Weiblicheit einfach Blumen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2013)

Simly schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> auf der Suche nach diesen Ringen habe ich dieses Forum hier entdeckt und auch einen deutschen Shop der diese Ringe liefern kann.
> Sofern ich das sehe befinden die sich da im Zulauf.
> ...


 
25€ für nen paar O-Ringe??? Oh man die wissen wie man Geld macht.
Die bezahlen da vielleicht 3-4 Cent für im Einkauf.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. November 2013)

Würde im Baumarkt so eine Kiste kaufen , hab eine hier aus Plastik und da sind genügend drin für 25 euro oder sowas. Mein Vater kann die immer gebrauchen


----------



## usopia (28. November 2013)

Das Problem ist halt, daß man im Baumarkt oder so immer nur Ringe mit 70°Shore-Härte bekommt. Ich finde die 70er aber völlig ok, mir sind sie sogar lieber als die 40er weil die den Anschlag etwas schwammig gemacht haben, zumindest hab ich das so empfunden.
Es gab mal einen Groupbuy für 40°Shore-Ringe, ich glaube ich habe damals für 300 Stück ca. 17,- Euro gezahlt, das war gerade noch ok. Die 25,- Euro für 125 Stück sind einfach nur abartig!
Hier nochmal der Link für 70°Shore-Ringe, 4 Cent pro Stück, Versand ist auch sehr günstig.


----------



## Am2501 (28. November 2013)

Habe *O-Ring 05,0 x 2,5 mm NBR 70°* für meine CMStorm Trigger bestellt und die passen perfekt. Kann mit allen zehn Fingern ohne Hinschauen schreiben, aber irgendwie geht das bei mir nie sanft! 

Die O-Ringe dämpfen den Lärm erheblich.


----------



## usopia (28. November 2013)

2,5 mm ist aber schon ganz schön viel. Die Beleuchtung wird bei vielen Boards etwas beeinflusst, je dicker die Ringe sind. Die Buchstaben werden dann unten dunkler als oben.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Dezember 2013)

Caseking.de » Eingabegeräte » Tastaturen » mechanische Tastaturen » King Mod Noise Dampener für Cherry MX Keyboards - 125 Stück

Ab jetzt bei Caseking! Passend zum Thema möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen. Wir sind auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt. 

Alles Gute,
Mike


----------



## usopia (7. Dezember 2013)

@caseking: die Dicke von 1,75 mm finde ich gut, 4,5 mm Innendurchmesser sollten auch noch ok sein. Nur die Angabe der °Shore-Härte des Gummis fehlt aber ich denke mal, es werden "Standard-Ringe" mit 70°Shore sein. 
Der Preis ist im Vergleich zwar etwas hoch aber wenn man die Ringe zusammen mit anderen Artikeln "noch so mitbestellt", isses  einigermaßen annehmbar weil die Versandkosten dann nicht so reinhauen.
Finde es jedenfalls gut, daß ihr solche Ringe jetzt anbietet.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

> Nur die Angabe der °Shore-Härte des Gummis fehlt



Für jeden der nicht schon O-Ringe in einer Tastatur hat mit denen er vergleichen kann ist das aber nur eine Hausnummer...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (10. Dezember 2013)

So wir haben jetzt die korrekten Daten ergänzt. Falls noch Fragen bestehen, dann raus damit ^^ Es sind natürlich keine 70A, sondern 40A!

Technische Details:

    Tasten-Kompatibilität: Cherry MX
    Farbe: Schwarz
    Härtegrad: Shore 40A
    Material: EPDM
    Außendurchmesser: 8,0 mm
    Innendurchmesser: 4,8 mm
    Dicke: 1,6 mm
    Anzahl: 125 Stück


----------



## usopia (11. Dezember 2013)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> ...Es sind natürlich keine 70A, sondern 40A!...


Wieso "natürlich"? 
Mir persönlich sind die 40er zu weich, die machen mMn. den Anschlag etwas schwammig und ich habe deswegen fast überall wieder die 70er verbaut. Das muß aber jeder selbst heraufinden, will da jetzt nix schlechtreden. Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung werde ich mal 90°Shore-Ringe ausprobieren, mag eher einen härteren Anschlag.


----------



## Dooma (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir auch 150 EPDM 70° Dichtungsringe für 10€ bestellt. Funktioniert super. Selber "lochen", das hab ich ja noch nie gehört...

Es gibt da so einen Online Dichtungsring Händler/Hersteller, der verschickt explizit auch kleine Mengen. (Steht auf der Webseite.)

Ich weiss den Namen aber leider nicht mehr genau. Aber irgendwas mit Dichtungstechnik kam drin vor.


----------



## usopia (11. Dezember 2013)

EPDM ist zwar etwas teurer als die Ringe aus NBR (was auch immer diese Abkürzungen bedeuten ), aber nicht viel. IR-Dichtungstechnik heißt der Shop und diese Ringe hier sind wohl die günstigsten.
Selber machen ist halt schon etwas Arbeit, dafür rein vom Material her noch günstiger. Hab das in meinen Mecha-Anfangszeiten auch schon mal gemacht, eine 2,0 mm Moosgummi-Platte hat damals bei Amazon glaub ich 1,20 gekostet. Man kann aber auch Einmachgummis nehmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

